# Storing your snowmobile



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

has anyone put their sled away yet?

pry ganna do it this weekend

do you drain the gas?

i usually just put Moth Balls everywhere to keep the mice out

man i love winter


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Hangoo,

I put gas Stabil in the gas tank. I pull the plugs and fog my cyclinders with fogging spray. Then I just wait for snow.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i turn the gas lever to off them let it run till it dies then stabill in it and moth balls. and have the back end in the air to keep the weight off the shocks.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

If your not going to be starting it at all during the summer and can store it inside here's a few of tips I've picked up over the years.

1) Gas; If you a sled with oil injection: Fill're up. This will keep condensation/moisture from forming in the tank. Drain it out in the fall when your getting ready to ride. I'll put in the car or save it for the snow blower. If you have a pre-mixer drain out as much as possible, *FOR BOTH: Shut off or disconnect the fuel line at the pump and let the engine run til it quits. This keeps oil/gas mix from evaporating and leaving that neat sludge from forming in the jets. 
2) Pull the plugs and fog the cylinders, helps keep rust and oxidation to a minimum. A good marine fogger works great.
3) Plug the air intake and exhaust, keeps the critters out.
4) If you have an air cooled machine put some moth balls in a sock and put it near the fan intake. Those mice just love to get into the fins!
5) Spread moth balls around under the hood, deters the critters too!
6) Take the belt off, it can hold moisture and leave rust/oxidation on the clutch and secondary. The belt doesnt get any "memory" that way either.
7) If you have oil injection, fill're up. Again, keeps condensation from forming.
8) Cover the sled with a cotton sheet. This will keep the dust off and wont allow and moisture/condensation from forming under your cover. Again, a good way to prevent moisture/condensation from collecting and causing rust/oxidation from forming.
9) Raise up the rear and get the wait off the track/suspension.
10) I have a friend that keep his were they can get at them and he starts them once a month or so. States he's never had a "critter" problem and keeps the engine, clutch, track and suspension "rotated".
If I missed something, sorry. If you have any questions let me know! 

Good Luck and Keep Pray'in for a better season this year! - Burksee


----------



## outdoorsman69 (Dec 14, 2000)

What about shrink wrapping them?


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i don't think any body shirk wraps there machine, if they store it out side but it is the motor not so much the outside of the machineyou should be worryed about, i store mine inside so i would never shirk wrap mine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I've seen a couple of machines that were shrink wrapped and stored out side and it wasnt pretty. They didnt put any "vents" in the top. There was moisture, mildew, oxidation and rust everywere under the hood. The clutch and carb slides were seized and the belt and seat had mold and mildew on them. The guy said it was dry when he had it wrapped. I've seen simular situations when stored out side and a "non-breathable" cover or tarp over the cover was used. Moisture is nothing but trouble! Keep'em "dry & breathin" and "critter proof" and your bound to have a sled that lasts a lot longer!


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

i have one of those things where it lifts the front end up off the ground, then you just block up the back and that way the whole sled is off the ground.....

looks like ill get to that this weekend.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

whoa! guys.... lots of new snow in the up eh! but the water is calling me so bad. i cant go sledding i have to go fishing.  still ots of riding to be had. some of the best this year. be safe.


----------

